# When/after which Movie/Series does the STAR WARS Story ends for you ?



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello.

*I do not want to make a Poll of this,because there are too many Movies/Series/Spin Off´s/animated Stories.....
*
As the Title says,when did you say for yourself "Ok,this is the End,Story finished,Case closed..."

After which *Movie/Sequel/Prequel/Series*.....
Or is it maybe never ENDING for you ?

Please feel free to tell us your personal STAR WARS Story.

Thank you.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Dec 23, 2019)

For me it's never ending as I have hundreds more books to read and new ones are coming out every year


----------



## mwahaha (Dec 23, 2019)

IV to VI. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2019)

I've only kept up with live action movies/tv. I could never get on with the books and cartoons.

I'm not sure I've seen the ewok movies though.

I don't hate Jar Jar, because I'm not a dick. However J J Abrams has a lot to answer for, but I'll still watch the new one eventually.


----------



## Sno0t (Dec 23, 2019)

Actually, I think that 1-3 are bashed unnecessarily... 
Even though 4-6 are the best of the 9 movies (by far) I think 1-3 were actually good movies (even though I find anakin quite annoying) 
Thus to answer your question, it starts with 1, ends with 6 as I find 7-9 utter garbage... 

Rogue one and solo were actually quite good though.. Never watched an animation or cartoon... Mandalorian is on my list though


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2019)

Star Wars Christmas Special   

Everything that came after that is a fanfic


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

A new hope 4
The empire strikes back 5
The return of the jedi 6

everyone says Disney ruined Star Wars but so did George Lucas with 1,2,3


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Dec 23, 2019)

It may be because I was 6 at the time, but The Phantom Menace was my introduction to the Star Wars universe, so I absolutely loved the prequels, having grown up with them. I watched the original trilogy later on, and while I did like them (and can recognize they were objectively better movies), my own personal image of Star Wars is "blazing fast lightsaber fights, ultra-developed alien cities and actual Jedi", which we barely see in the originals and sequels. Because of that, the prequels will always have a special place in my heart, so I could never ignore them. As for the sequels, I think they were the worst of the bunch, but still decent movies, so the hate is unwarranted. My personal favorite out of the 3 is The Last Jedi, so I guess I have an unpopular opinion on every point. Summing up, it's 1–9 for me.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

Shady Guy Jose said:


> It may be because I was 6 at the time, but The Phantom Menace was my introduction to the Star Wars universe, so I absolutely loved the prequels, having grown up with them. I watched the original trilogy later on, and while I did like them (and can recognize they were objectively better movies), my own personal image of Star Wars is "blazing fast lightsaber fights, ultra-developed alien cities and actual Jedi", which we barely see in the originals and sequels. Because of that, the prequels will always have a special place in my heart, so I could never ignore them. As for the sequels, I think they were the worst of the bunch, but still decent movies, so the hate is unwarranted. My personal favorite out of the 3 is The Last Jedi, so I guess I have an unpopular opinion on every point. Summing up, it's 1–9 for me.



No, you're right .. Star Wars is good


----------



## smf (Dec 23, 2019)

Veho said:


> Star Wars Christmas Special
> 
> Everything that came after that is a fanfic



If you mean Star Wars holiday special, then that came out November 17, 1978

It's kinda unique to hate Empire Strikes back and Return of the Jedi.

I'm not triggered by the prequels, or the special editions. George had a lot of money and some personality issues.

The new sequels are annoying because they wasted the opportunity, they did it in the crappy way that some directors make films with disappointing endings to be "edgy". After seeing the force awakens, I didn't think I would prefer it to the next one.

Rogue One was also pretty crap, because they wanted to be clever. I quite liked Solo, they managed to try to not be so clever on that one & only messed up some minor points.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2019)

smf said:


> If you mean Star Wars holiday special, then that came out November 17, 1978
> It's kinda unique to hate Empire Strikes back and Return of the Jedi.


Hate? I never said that. 

Here's the thing. Everyone is ragging on the new films and how they "made the EU non-canon" and how they "ruined Star Wars forever". The prequel trilogy did the same, got flack for it too. But what most people don't know or care about, Empire Strikes Back did the same. (So did Return of the Jedi, but to a much lesser extent.) The first film generated a ton of supplemental material, novels, merchandise, and there was already a pretty large expanded universe, which, for better or for worse, included the Holiday Special, and then the second movie came out and dumped half of it. And part of the charm of the first film (and the EU that came with it) was that it was a low budget sci fi schlock typical of the time, and didn't really take itself so seriously, before it turned into some grand epic saga, and there's something to be said about that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Veho said:


> Hate? I never said that.
> 
> Here's the thing. Everyone is ragging on the new films and how they "made the EU non-canon" and how they "ruined Star Wars forever". The prequel trilogy did the same, got flack for it too. But what most people don't know or care about, Empire Strikes Back did the same. (So did Return of the Jedi, but to a much lesser extent.) The first film generated a ton of supplemental material, novels, merchandise, and there was already a pretty large expanded universe, which, for better or for worse, included the Holiday Special, and then the second movie came out and dumped half of it. And part of the charm of the first film (and the EU that came with it) was that it was a low budget sci fi schlock typical of the time, and didn't really take itself so seriously, before it turned into some grand epic saga, and there's something to be said about that.



I remember as 7 Year young Child,reading the Book of STAR WARS.....WOW......
Then I saw the first Movie..... WOOOOOWWWWW...
Second......really great but not soooo WOW
Third....really great too but also not soooo WOW...

I love the FIRST Movie from 1977 - Cinema Version it is called in German.
No Digital Effects,no Crap..pure STAR WARS.
Thank God I HAVE this original Version of this Movie.

5+6 ok "completes a little the Story",but really necessary ???

1-3 .......nice but.....unnecessary ???

all Movies/Series after that.......*sigh*

I am not the Guy,who asks "Were did they come from" and "When started the Rebel War....."

The Book and first Movie is and was my STAR WARS.
...and so I always want to be able to remember it.

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

Episode 6. Episode 1-3 are okay. Episode 4-6 is really the shining part of the saga for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2019)

I liked Dark Forces. Jedi Knight and its expansion packs I did not play so much. Jedi Knight 2 was fun. Academy was a bit so so in the end but I had some fun in multiplayer on LAN. Did also see a fun series of short cartoons on cartoon network back in the day. Oh and there were a few flying games that were fun, and a tech demo magic game that was amusing for a while.

I hear there are some films as well but if I have seen them then I can't really remember them.


----------



## smf (Dec 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Hate? I never said that.



How else was I supposed to interpret "Everything that came after that is a fanfic "?



Veho said:


> The first film generated a ton of supplemental material, novels, merchandise, and there was already a pretty large expanded universe, which, for better or for worse, included the Holiday Special, and then the second movie came out and dumped half of it.



Can you give examples of things that were dumped?



Veho said:


> Here's the thing. Everyone is ragging on the new films and how they "made the EU non-canon" and how they "ruined Star Wars forever".



Maybe within your circle of friends. I don't care at all about the expanded universe. I personally thought force awakens was bad with:

Rey being a jedi without any effort.
Finn being able to fight with a light saber the first time he sees one.
Re-use the end of a new hope but make it boring.
Not giving Han, Luke and Leia a mission together.
Snook the big floating head, the least scary villain ever

Last Jedi raised the question, why bother with death stars and starkiller base when you could just make thousands of hyper drives and launch them at your enemies? None of this lumbering through space or charging time that gives them time to escape or mount an attack.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2019)

smf said:


> How else was I supposed to interpret "Everything that came after that is a fanfic "?


I never said I hated fanfics   




smf said:


> Can you give examples of things that were dumped?


Well, the Holiday Special, for one.  

Splinter of the mind's eye. The story became "secondary canon", meaning "not", and the whole overall tone is completely different from what the movies would become.  

Speaking of tone and details, the original "Star Wars: From the Adventures of Luke Skywalker" (pre-)novelization fleshed out the first film with stuff in the prologue, epilogue and chapter intros that wasn't picked up by the movies. 

Supplemental materials of the time (magazines, toys, cards, _backs of cereal boxes_) extrapolated broadly from the first film and there were things like Luke Skywalker's father as a separate character from Darth Vader (because well duh). 

When the big reveal came in Empire Strikes Back, a lot of people felt it was very contrived, because it contradicted the first film in a huge way. 

The question is "When/after which Movie does the STAR WARS Story end for you ?" How is stopping at the first film any less valid of a stance than stopping at the third and rejecting the prequels, or stopping at the first 6 and rejecting the new trilogy?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2019)

There are also scenes that get reimagined and improved by Star Wars fans.


----------



## smf (Dec 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> I never said I hated fanfics



But you used the angry emotion. Maybe you should express yourself clearer?



Veho said:


> Well, the Holiday Special, for one.



Not by ESB or ROTJ though. Holiday Special has unused footage of someone who died in Star Wars, leading them to say it's the same actor but playing a different character. Something that contradicts itself isn't particularly cannon in the first place. I don't think it was ever really considered such. The boba fett cartoon inspired Mandalorian and life day is cannon in that, but I was a little sick in my mouth when they mentioned it.



Veho said:


> Splinter of the mind's eye. The story became "secondary canon", meaning "not", and the whole overall tone is completely different from what the movies would become.



Splinter of the mind's eye has it's own issues but again it's not ESB or ROTJ that caused them.



Veho said:


> Speaking of tone and details, the original "Star Wars: From the Adventures of Luke Skywalker" (pre-)novelization fleshed out the first film with stuff in the prologue, epilogue and chapter intros that wasn't picked up by the movies.



It was written before the film was complete, like the comics it's always been historically inaccurate.



Veho said:


> When the big reveal came in Empire Strikes Back, a lot of people felt it was very contrived, because it contradicted the first film in a huge way.



From a certain point of view. I actually think George covered that in a realistic way, in real life people lie all the time so why wouldn't Ben tell a sanitized version of the story if he was trying to convince Luke to go with him.



Veho said:


> The question is "When/after which Movie does the STAR WARS Story end for you ?" How is stopping at the first film any less valid of a stance than stopping at the third and rejecting the prequels, or stopping at the first 6 and rejecting the new trilogy?



Are you saying that the arguments you're making against ESB and ROTJ are only to show how arguments against the prequels and new sequels are dumb? Because you haven't made it clear at all. The story hasn't ended for me. I am going to see the new one tomorrow. There may come a time when I decide not to watch any more Star Wars films, I don't know what would trigger it. As you've pointed out the films have always had issues.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)

smf said:


> Splinter of the mind's eye has it's own issues but again it's not ESB or ROTJ that caused them.


Splinter of the mind's eye was supposed to be the plot to a planned low-budget movie sequel in case A New Hope wasn't (as) successful and the sequel couldn't get a big budget. For a while this was the official sequel and the official continuation of the Star Wars story. But then the first film exploded and the sequel got a huge budget and they could afford to film a bigger story, and also sign up Harrison Ford (who had only signed up for the first film, and they didn't know if they would be able to afford him for the second); this is why Han Solo doesn't appear in the story. 

Then ESB came out and it basically made "Splinter" not happen. 



smf said:


> Are you saying that the arguments you're making against ESB and ROTJ are only to show how arguments against the prequels and new sequels are dumb?


Yes. 



smf said:


> Because you haven't made it clear at all.


You have to sorta read between the lines.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)

As we see,we have an new STAR WARS Episode here.....

@Veho Skywalker - Darth @smf

May the Force be with you....both....


----------



## smf (Dec 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> Then ESB came out and it basically made "Splinter" not happen.



How? Does ESB contradict Splinter at all? If you mean that ESB meant that Splinter didn't get made into a movie and it only happens if it's a movie, then that is quite presumptive that it would have been made into a movie & it's not really ESB's fault.



Veho said:


> Yes.



You're dangerously close to trolling then.



Veho said:


> You have to sorta read between the lines.



So you don't need to write a compelling argument and when someone shows it's a poor argument you can jettison it, because it's not your real argument anyway?

Seems kinda lazy.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2019)

smf said:


> How? Does ESB contradict Splinter at all? If you mean that ESB meant that Splinter didn't get made into a movie and it only happens if it's a movie, then that is quite presumptive that it would have been made into a movie & it's not really ESB's fault.


Not what I meant. The book was the official continuation of the Star Wars story. It was edited by George Lucas so it would fit what he had in mind for the movie sequel at that time. It was the original canonical Expanded Universe. 
And yes, the events of ESB contradict the events of the book. How do you reconcile the fact Luke met, fought _and defeated_ Darth Vader, chopping off his arm, with the story of ESB? 
And _teeechnically_ it's not "ESB's fault" that it ignores and contradicts "Splinter" and makes its events hugely, incredibly improbable at best, or rather flat out impossible, it is George Lucas' fault? Tomayto tomahto. 



smf said:


> So you don't need to write a compelling argument and when someone shows it's a poor argument you can jettison it, because it's not your real argument anyway?


I think I made a pretty good case that ESB was a large enough shift in tone and story for some people at the time to reject it as a "true" continuation. I'm not sure I get your point.


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2019)

Veho said:


> Not what I meant. The book was the official continuation of the Star Wars story. It was edited by George Lucas so it would fit what he had in mind for the movie sequel at that time.



It was commissioned as a possible continuation of the story, but that was already discounted by the time that it was published. It was the success of Star Wars that sealed it's fate, at the point you got to read it the book was already no different to any of the other expanded universe stories that the films have been free to ignore ever since. George lost all interest in it after Star Wars was released, so we can't know if there would have been any changes between the release of Star Wars and the release of the book had it been the basis for the next film.

We also don't know if there would have been changes from the book to the subsequent film as the novel of the 1977 film is different to the film.



Veho said:


> How do you reconcile the fact Luke met, fought _and defeated_ Darth Vader, chopping off his arm, with the story of ESB?



Splinter contradicts Star Wars in several places, so it's not a reliable story. Maybe it came to us told by spice pirates and some details were changed a long the way?



Veho said:


> I think I made a pretty good case that ESB was a large enough shift in tone and story for some people at the time to reject it as a "true" continuation. I'm not sure I get your point.



I don't think you made that case at all, my recollection is that everyone loved ESB. If you're saying Last Jedi introducing plot devices that makes every previous film meaningless is equivalent to how ESB was darker than Star Wars, then I don't see that you've made that case or that there is a case that could be made.

Last Jedi is like (a fictional) Liam Neeson trying to do improvisational comedy



Rian Johnson's only defense seems to be that JJ Abrams messed up The Force Awakens first, so he didn't think anyone would mind his giant turd of a movie. He's got a point about JJ, but it would be like saying it's ok to kill someone because they were late returning a library book.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2019)

Star Wars... I'm not such a big fan to ever consider that.

But... the original trilogy is all I care about.
I've seen the 90's-2000's trilogies and they sucks.

And I haven't seen the newer ones because I'm not that interested in StarWars.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 29, 2019)

I - VI. Any movies made by Disney are some of the worst fanfiction I've ever experienced, with unlikeable characters, horrendous plots, and multiple kilometre-deep plotholes.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 29, 2019)

*1-6 *anything after episode 6 is just cash grab content. The prequels get shitted on but were necessary to understand what really happened to Anakin and the end of the Jedi order.
My sincere opinion they should have focused more on the events of the Clone Wars instead of extending the story to 9. If you watch the old animation of clone wars then you know what I mean.


----------

